# File System (Boot)

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hallo Gentoo Freunde,

Ich hab hier ein problem beim gentoo booten, und zwar hab ich auf nem P4 gentoo installiert, aut einem reiserfs nundie instalation war erfolgreich, aber beimm bootloader gab es probleme, 1. grub hat trotz wie im handbuch beschriebenem vorgang beim start immerdiese "groubkonsole" gebootet und nicht die auswahl zwischen windows und Linux. danach hab ich versucht lilo zu installen, der hat es dan auch geschaft den kernel anzuwerfen, aber im laufe des boot kam folgendes!

```

............

checkingroot filesystem                                                                                                          [OK]

failed to open the device "/dev/hda4"  : no such file or directory

filesysytem cun`t be fixed :(                                                                                                        [! !]

```

am ende hate ich mit einem bash zugriff auf meine hda4 aber nur "read onlly"  oder

ich konnte mit CTRL+D rebooten und war wieder gleich weit.

hm, was hab ich faltsch gemacht??

kann mir wer helfen??

MFG

    BlackBurns_Gentoo

(weitere frage, giebt es ne begrenzung der anzaahl partitionen die man mit cfdisk machen kan?? ich konnte bei 4 keine mehr machen  :Sad:   )

----------

## 76062563

Man kann nur 4 primäre Partitionen erstellen, wenn du mehr willst brauchst du logische Partitionen.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

ich hab aber nur 3primäre und eine logische..

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> ich hab aber nur 3primäre und eine logische..

 

Naja, die logische Partition kannst du gar nicht ansprechen.

```
Primär 1 - /dev/hda1

Primär 2 - /dev/hda2

Primär 3 - /dev/hda3

Logische - /dev/hda4

Partition 1 im logischen Laufwerk - /dev/hda5

Partition 2 im logischen Laufwerk - /dev/hda6

Partition 3 im logischen Laufwerk - /dev/hda7

[...etc...]

```

Die logische Partition ist keine eigentliche Partition sondern NUR ein Container, welcher dann die restlichen Partitionen enthält. 

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass du drei Primäre Partitionen hast und nun noch eine weitere Partition machen willst.

Wenn du sicher weisst, dass du nur noch eine einzige Partition brauchst und nie mehr im Leben eine weitere hinzufügen wirst, dann kannst du einfach eine vierte primäre Partition erstellen.

```
Primär 1 - /dev/hda1

Primär 2 - /dev/hda2

Primär 3 - /dev/hda3

Primär 4 - /dev/hda4
```

Wenn du nun aber z.B. sagst 4GB lass ich mal unbenutzt, vielleicht installiere ich später mal SuSE drauf, dann machst du zuerst eine Logische Partition (der Container) und erstellt darin dann eine weitere Partition für dein Linux.

```
Primär 1 - /dev/hda1

Primär 2 - /dev/hda2

Primär 3 - /dev/hda3

Logische - /dev/hda4

Partition 1 im logischen Laufwerk - /dev/hda5
```

Wenn du nun irgendwann die restlichen 4GB auch noch benutzen willst, dann machst du eine weitere logische Partition:

```
Primär 1 - /dev/hda1

Primär 2 - /dev/hda2

Primär 3 - /dev/hda3

Logische - /dev/hda4

Partition 1 im logischen Laufwerk - /dev/hda5

Partition 2 im logischen Laufwerk - /dev/hda6
```

So geht das  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

danke, viel mal, ich habs jetzt hingekrigt mit formatiren, aber mire wichtige frage würde ich gerene noch klären, was das für ein problem beim gentoo boot is , ich hab jetzt auch überprüft, das ich reiserfstools hab und das ich im kernel reiserfs activ hab, aber trozdem, er hat auch beim swap laden jetzt pobleme das heist 1. meine / partition kann er net laden und 2. swap, ich denke das hängt zusamen, ich han read-only dan mit bash, auf meine hda4 (/) zugreifan alerdings eben ohne das dass system ordentlich hochgefahren is,  was kann ich da machen??? den grub und lilo funktioniren beide jetzt aber er ha t ja probleme beim systemstart, also bei diesen "OK`s"

ich wäre um hilfe echt fro!

MFG 

     BlackBurn_Gentoo

----------

## slick

Da es den Anschein hat das Du ein Einsteiger bist Blackburns_gentoo, würde ich an Deiner Stelle die Finger von ReiserFS lassen. 

Einsteigern würde ich grundsätzlich ext2/ext3 empfehlen, es sei denn sie wissen wirklich was sie tun.

siehe auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-295122.html

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

Ich hab bereits auf meinem AMD64 reiserfs und dort hats auch geklappt,

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> [...]und das ich im kernel reiserfs activ hab

 

Was bedeutet für dich "aktiv haben" hast du die reiserfs Unterstützung fest einkompiliert oder als Modul?

Fest einkompiliert:

```
<*> Reiserfs support 
```

Als Modul gewählt:

```
<M> Reiserfs support 
```

 *Quote:*   

> den grub und lilo funktioniren beide jetzt

 

Wie, die funktionieren beide? Du kannst nur entweder LILO oder GRUB drauf haben! Benutz mal lieber den GRUB, der ist für Problemsuche etc. besser geeignet.

 *Quote:*   

> aber er ha t ja probleme beim systemstart, also bei diesen "OK`s"

 

Und bei welchen OK's hat er dann problem? Sorry, dass ich frage, aber meine Wahrsagerkugel, welche direkt mit deinem Monitor Verbindung aufnimmt und mir einen Screenshot des selben darstellt ist leider daheim  :Wink: 

Weiterhin wäre es Sinnvoll, wenn du auch mal sagen würdest WELCHEN Kernel du grade verwendest, ob du diesen von Hand oder mittels genkernel erstellt hast, nach welcher Anleitung du z.B. GRUB installiert hast und wie denn deine Konfigzeilen in GRUB aussehen. Ausserdem müsste man noch wissen welche Partitionen WAS beinhalten.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

hey, thx , schon mal , 1. ich hab gesagt welche "OK`s" 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ............ 
> ...

 

ich hab den kernel-2.6.11.6 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie, die funktionieren beide? Du kannst nur entweder LILO oder GRUB drauf haben! Benutz mal lieber den GRUB, der ist für Problemsuche etc. besser geeignet. 
> 
> 

 

 ich hab zuerst gurb gemergt aber der hat net funktionirt, dan hab ich mir lilo gemergt und das hat dan installiert geklappt er hat mich auf den kernel verwiesen und gentoo starten wollen, bis zu dem genanten fehler, da ich dachte das lilo vieleicht das problem is hab ich micht wider mit grub aueinandergesetzt und schlieslich den zumaufen gebracht aber der verweist nun auch auf den kernel, und der,(kernel) bleibt bei diesem fehler auch stehen ......

ich hab das modull immer fest mit [*] im kernel drin ....

danke, ich hoffe du kannst mir so weiterhelfen 

MFG BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Also irgendwie reden wir aneinander vorbei...

Wenn du sagst, das du drei Primäre Partitionen und 1 Logische Partition hast, und wenn die "/" Partition auf dem logischen Device zu liegen kommt, dann kann diese nicht auf /dev/hda4 liegen sonden die muss auf /dev/hda5 liegen.

mach mal folgendes:

- boote von der Live CD

- führe den folgenden Befehl aus und poste den Output hier im Forum:

```
fdisk -l /dev/hda
```

- mounte deine Root Partition irgendwohin und poste den Inhalt der Datei fstab, welche sich im etc Verzeichnis befindet.

```
z.B.  gehen wir davon aus, dass deine root Partition (also "/") sich auf /dev/hda5 befindet und du moechstest diese auf /mnt/meinehd mounten, dann gehst du folgendermassen vor:

mkdir /mnt/meinehd

mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/meinehd

cat /mnt/meinehd/etc/fstab

[...den Output der Datei kopieren und hier posten...]

```

mal sehen, was uns die outputs sagen...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

also, ich hab folgende outputs:

```

Disk /dev/hda: 163.9 GB, 163928604672 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19929 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1        1958    15727603+   7  HPFS/NTFS   <---- das is die windowsXP partition (P)

/dev/hda2            1959       16246   114768360    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)  <------diese partition giebt es nicht, nicht beim mounten nicht bei cfdisk (??)

/dev/hda3           16247       16250       32130   83  Linux       <-------Boot partition (P)

/dev/hda4           16251       19929    29551567+  83  Linux       <---------- das is die / partition  (P)

/dev/hda5            1959       16122   113772298+   b  W95 FAT32 <--------- ein vfat data partition (für beide OS)  (L)

/dev/hda6           16123       16246      995998+  83  Linux     <---------- swap..... (L)

```

so,  (L)= logic  (P)= Primari 

ich weiss net, was ich machen  soll, hier meine fstab  und noch meine grub.conf:

```

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda3                                  /boot                    ext2                noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda4                                   /                           reiserfs            defaults            0 0

/dev/hda6                                  none                     swap               sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0                  /mnt/cdrom           iso9660           noauto,ro               0 0

#/dev/fd0                                   /mnt/floppy          auto                 noauto                  0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

grub.conf:

```

# Welcher Eintrag standardmäßig gebootet werden soll. 0 ist der Erste, 1 ist der Zweite usw.

default 0

# Wieviele Sekunden gewartet werden soll, bevor der Standardeintrag gebootet wird.

timeout 30

# Eine nettes, fettes Hintergrundbild um die ganze Sache ein wenig zu würzen :)

# Auskommentieren, wenn Sie keine Grafikkarte installiert haben.

splashimage=(hd0,2)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo LinuX

# Partition in der das Kernel-Image (oder das Betriebssystem) vorhanden ist

root (hd0,2)

kernel (hd0,2)/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hda4

# Die nächsten vier Zeilen werden nur benötigt wenn Sie einen Dualboot mit einem Windows System einric$

# Hier in diesem Fall liegt Windows auf /dev/hda6.

title=Win XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

wäre echt toll wen du  mir so weiter helfen kannst  :Smile: 

MFG 

    BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

was denkst du, hab ich jetzt was flatsch in fstab odergrub.conf???

----------

## Frank Lorenz

Hallo, wenn ich mich einmischen darf ?  :Wink: 

Deine /dev/hda2-Partition ist eine sogenannte erweiterte Partition, welche andere logische Partitionen in sich aufnehmen kann. Sie enthält bei Dir die Partitionen /dev/hda5 und /dev/hda6. Ist genau das, was STiGMaTa_ch Dir auch schon beschrieben hatte. 

Die Aufteilung kann man bei der Ausgabe von fstab sehr schön an den "Start" und "End" Werten sehen, die beschreiben, welche Blöcke auf der Platte von welcher Partition belegt sind. Bei Dir sieht man, dass "Start" von /dev/hda5 und "End" von /dev/hda6 genau mit den "Start" und "End" Werten der erweiterten Partition /dev/hda2 zusammen liegen. Da es sich bei dieser erweiterten Partition wie schon beschrieben nur um einen Container für andere Partitionen handelt, macht es auch keinen Sinn, diese zu mounten, denn Du willst ja die enthaltenen logischen Partitionen nutzen (sprich mounten).

Mit Deinem Problem sollte das allerdings nichts zu tun haben, denke ich. Ich kann auch keinen Fehler in den von Dir geposteten Einstellungen entdecken.

Aber ich habe noch eine andere Idee, da ich das Problem vor ein paar Tagen selbst hatte:

Schau mal nach, ob es nach dem Booten auf Deiner Root-Partiton (die Du ja nur "read only" mounten kannst) überhaupt ein "dev/hda4" gibt

```
 ls -l /dev/hda*
```

Wenn nicht, ist das Problem, dass mit Kernel 2.6 das komplette "/dev"-Dateisystem neu strukturiert wurde. Damit die "alten" Bezeichner noch gefunden werden (und das ist zur Zeit wohl noch unbedingt nötig, um ein lauffähiges System zu bekommen), musst Du mittels

```
emerge devfsd
```

Dir einen Dämonen (Hintergrundprogramm) installieren, der dafür sorgt, dass diese "alten" Bezeichner Programmen zur Verfügung gestellt werden wenn benötigt. (Wenn Du einen eigenen Kernel kompiliert hast, musst Du auch darauf achten, Support für devfsd mit hinein zu kompilieren).

hope that helps

Frank

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Also die Angaben in fstab, grub.conf stimmen mit den Angaben von fdisk ueberein. Das ist doch schon mal positiv.  :Smile: 

Tja, hast du schon versucht das zu machen was Frank Lorenz empfohlen hat.

Ueberpruefe ausserdem ob /dev /sys und das /proc Verzeichnis vorhanden sind, wenn du in deine Nur-ReadOnly-Root-Partition bootest.

Wenn es die nicht gibt, erstelle diese einfach mit mkdir.

Dann würde mich noch interessieren, mit welcher LiveCD du die Installation vorgenommen hast. 2004.3 oder 2005.0 ??

Ich habe die 2005.0 noch nicht am laufen, aber dort wird soviel ich weiss standardmässig nicht mehr devfs dondern udev benutzt. Vielleicht liegt auch hier das Problem ...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

Danke viel mals an euch, ihr habt mir so das problem geholfen zu lösen, nun ich wüste nicht wie ich es sonst lösen  hätte können, ich glaub garnicht  :Smile: 

*riseig dankbar ist an alle helfenden Gentoousern*

 :Laughing: 

MFG

   BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

